# 2001 maxima problem!



## Elmecano (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi!!
I have a 01 maxima and there are some problems that I have been having.
When I start it will stall and when I start again I have white/blue smoke and when I put it in 'Drive' the car doesn't have power(look like I have no throtlle and suddenly I got power)and the light service engine soon is always ON.

I doesn't have an OBD II scanner to check the code but I am looking for buying one on Ebay but I would like to know if it have a better brand than an another one and do I need an adapter?

Or does it have a way to get it with flashing light in he dash?

Thanks!


----------

